# Anruf auf dem Festnetz 0190 / 9999



## Anonymous (29 Juli 2004)

Hallo, 

ich bekomme seit gestern Anrufe von Unbekannten. Als Absendernummer erscheint bei mir einmal "0190015040" und die "9999". 

Laut RegTP ist die "0190015040" auf die Firma 
KomTel GmbH Kommunikations- und Informationsdienste
Nordstraße 2
24937 Flensburg 
registriert. Diese ist wiederrum angeblich auf die bekannte Firma Versatel (www.versatel.de) übergegangen. Hat jemand damit Erfahrung gemacht?

Aber mit der Absendernummer "9999" kann ich gar nichts anfangen. Hat jemand eine Ahnung, was das für ein Service ist, und wie man an weitere Informationen kommt?

Grüße
winitouch


----------



## Dino (29 Juli 2004)

Versuchs mal auf die simple Tour! Ruf einfach mal bei KomTel an. Die kostenfreie Hotline findest Du auf

http://www.versatel.de/index.php?id=911

ganz rechts unter Schleswig-Holstein. Kann zwar sein, dass Du etwas länger Musik und flotten Werbesprüchen lauschen darfst, aber "kost' ja nix"! Nach eigenen Erfahrungen (KomTel ist mein Festnetz- und Internetprovider) ist man dort sehr freundlich und hilfsbereit. Ob Du in Deiner Sache nun gleich dort einen Torschuss landest, weiß ich nicht, aber ich denke, man wird Dir zumindest weiterhelfen. Sei es durch eine andere Telefonnummer (wegen entsprechender Zuständigkeit) oder sei es durch entsprechende Ratschläge. Alles andere würde mich enttäuschen.

Ich hatte übrigens in der Vergangenheit den Eindruck, dass KomTel in Sachen 0190 & Co. etwas empfindlicher ist als manch andere Unternehmen. Man ist dort nicht ganz ohne negative Erfahrungen.
Aber vielleicht bin ich da auch etwas befangen.

Ach ja, Nachtrag - der Vollständigkeit halber und damit auch das Thema bleibt:
9999 sagt mir so irgendwie absolut nix. Hmmmm :gruebel:


----------



## Anonymous (23 Dezember 2004)

ich hatte auch gerade anrufe der nummer 0190015040  ! 
umgehend habe ich bei der versatel-hotline angerufen.
die telefontussi hat nur vorgekautes ausgespuckt, die 
nummer wäre weitervermietet und sie dürfte und könnte
nicht sagen an wen, wenn ich möchte das die anrufe aufhören 
sollte ich rechtliche schritte einleiten, das wäre die schnellste
möglichkeit das abzustellen.

so ein ....... !!!

ich habe strafanzeige gestellt. jetzt ist ruhe  !


----------



## Teleton (23 Dezember 2004)

Gabs da nicht irgendwo ein Formular der RegTP wo man den tatsächlichen Betreiber einer 0190 Nr erfragen konnte ?
0190* 0* kann bis zu 30 Euro pro Einwahl kosten.

Da eigentlich vor Kostenpflichtigkeit ein Preishinweis kommen muss habe ich spasseshalber mal vom Handy aus angerufen :" Der gewählte Service steht leider nicht zur Verfügung" (U.U hat D2 keinen Vertrag mit denen und leitet deshalb nicht weiter). Vom Festnetz kann ich nicht testen, da 0190ger gesperrt.


----------



## sascha (23 Dezember 2004)

> Gabs da nicht irgendwo ein Formular der RegTP wo man den tatsächlichen Betreiber einer 0190 Nr erfragen konnte ?
> 0190 0 kann bis zu 30 Euro pro Einwahl kosten.



Jep: http://www.dialerschutz.de/downloads.php#6


----------



## dotshead (23 Dezember 2004)

Hab mal gerade einen kleinen Selbstversuch mit der genannten Nummer gemacht.

Folgendes passiert: 

1. Keine Preisansage

2. Kurzes Piepsen 

3. Nach ca. 5 Sekunden wird die Verbindung getrennt.

Bin gespannt was auf der Rechnung steht.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Dezember 2004)

> Bin gespannt was auf der Rechnung steht.



Vielen  Dank für Ihren Beitrag zu unseren Weihnachtgeschenken     :bussi:


----------



## dotshead (23 Dezember 2004)

01908 schrieb:
			
		

> > Bin gespannt was auf der Rechnung steht.
> 
> 
> 
> Vielen Dank für Ihren Beitrag zu unseren Weihnachtgeschenken     :bussi:



*veg* Du glaubst doch nicht, dass der Betrag von mir gezahlt wird, oder? :bussi:


----------



## Anonymous (23 Dezember 2004)

süß,  wie sich hier Leute ver... lassen    

.


----------



## sascha (23 Dezember 2004)

Bitte nicht ins OT abrutschen    Mich würd auch interessieren, was hinter dieser Kiste schon wieder steckt...


----------



## dotshead (23 Dezember 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte nicht ins OT abrutschen    Mich würd auch interessieren, was hinter dieser Kiste schon wieder steckt...



Ich werde Euch über meine Rechnung natürlich informieren.  Allerdings habe ich für solche privat investigativen Sachen nur einen kleines Budget zur Verfügung.  

Ein frohes hoffentlich spamfreies Fest 
wünscht

Stephan aka Dotshead aka Rabauke


----------



## Reducal (24 Dezember 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> 0190015040





			
				Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> 0190* 0* kann bis zu 30 Euro pro Einwahl kosten.


...ist die nicht frei tarifierbar? Bei 0190(0)er Nummern kenne ich lediglich die Selbstverpflichtung der Carrier, nicht mehr als 100 €/Einwahl zulassen zu wollen.


----------



## sascha (24 Dezember 2004)

> ist die nicht frei tarifierbar?



Ja.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Dezember 2004)

-----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
Von: ******************
Gesendet: Donnerstag, 23. Dezember 2004 17:10
An: [email protected]
Betreff: strafanzeige wegen belästigung...


bitte hören sie umgehend auf die nummer ****** ******* anzurufen, ansonsten sehen ich mich gezwungen eine strafanzeige gegen ihr unternehmen zu stellen, ich bin in letzter zeit schön häufiger mit werbung durch ihr unternehmen belästigt worden, und werde dies nicht länger in kauf nehmen.


Guten Tag,

am 23:12:04 um 16:01:02 Uhr hat Ihnen die Nummer ************* versucht eine SMS Nachricht zu senden.
Da Ihr Anschluss bei uns als Textempfangsfähig registriert war, haben wir mehrfach erfolglos versucht Ihnen diese Nachricht als Textnachricht zu senden. Anschliessend wurde die Nachricht als Sprachnachricht ausgeliefert.

Wir haben nun Ihren Anschluss aus unserer Datenbank komplett gelöscht.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihr Anny Way Team
------------------------------------------------------------------
Info- / Faxabruf:  01805 26 69 00 (0,12€ / Min)
Customer Care Hotline: 0190 01 50 49 (1,70 €/ Min)
E-Mail: [email protected]
Internet: h**p://www.sms-im-festnetz.de
------------------------------------------------------------------




geht doch.....


----------



## Reducal (27 Dezember 2004)

OK, die Dr. Materna GmbH aus Dortmund (siehe Whois von annyway.com) hat Deine Daten "angeblich" gelöscht - das tat sie aber bestimmt nur, um nicht angreifbar zu sein, insbesondere zivilrechtlich.
Deine Androhung der "Strafanzeige wegen Belästigung" ist eher fruchtlos, da der Straftatbestand nicht erfüllt ist - Belästigung gem. StGB ist immer nur sexuell ausgerichtet, was hier wohl kaum vorliegen dürfte.


----------



## Anonymous (8 Januar 2005)

*0190015040*

Hallo,

die gleichen Anrufe erhalte ich seit geraumer Zeit auch. Bei mir klingeln dann 2 Telefone (ISDN). Auf dem zweiten Apparat erscheint dann aber eine Handy Nr., die mein Telefon als SMS wahrnimmt. Die Nr. lautet: 0173 / 156 15 77


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Januar 2005)

*Re: 0190015040*



			
				gast schrieb:
			
		

> Die Nr. lautet: 0173 / 156 15 77


 "GUten Tag, sie sind verbunden mit der vodafone mailbox von 0173..."


----------



## Anonymous (28 Januar 2005)

*Anrufe auf dem Festnetz*

:x 

Auf meinem Festnetztelefon kam am 26.1.05 18.57 Uhr ein Anruf mit der
Nummer 0190015040. Beim Abheben kam die Bandansage ..kein Anschluß unter dieser Nr. ..oder ähnlich. Danach Abbruch. Dann ging die
Anruferei wie folgt weiter (nicht mehr abgehoben). 18:57,19:02, 19:15,
19:35, 19:55, 20:35, 21:15, Telefon abgeschaltet. 22.30 Uhr Telefen ein-
geschaltet, nächster Anruf mit dieser Nr.: 22:40. Telefon wieder abgeschaltet. a) Was ist gegen diese Frechheit zu machen? b) Was tut die Regulierungsbehörde für Telefon dagegen?

petebe


----------



## ESC (28 Januar 2005)

a) Bei der RegTP melden (unerlaubte Werbung mit/für Mehrwertdienstenummer)

b) Bei berechtigten Beschwerden Abschaltung verfügen.

/ESC


----------



## Anonymous (5 Februar 2005)

*0190015040*

Einfach eine eMail an folgende Adresse mit etwa diesem Text senden:

An: []
Betreff: strafanzeige wegen belästigung... 


bitte hören sie umgehend auf die nummer ****** ******* anzurufen, ansonsten sehen ich mich gezwungen eine strafanzeige gegen ihr unternehmen zu stellen, ich bin in letzter zeit schön häufiger mit werbung durch ihr unternehmen belästigt worden, und werde dies nicht länger in kauf nehmen. 


Guten Tag, 

FUNKTIONIERT - Danach habe ich keine Anrufe mehr bekommen ...

*[Virenscanner: Mail-Addy entfernt]*


----------



## Reducal (6 Februar 2005)

*Re: 0190015040*



			
				gast schrieb:
			
		

> Betreff: strafanzeige wegen belästigung...



Belästigung ist stets in sexueller Hinsicht zu bewerten - in dem hier vorliegenden Sachverhalt scheidet der Tatbestand aus, eine Strafanzeige ist nicht sinnvoll.
Und genauso sinnarm ist es, eine Strafanzeige in Briefen, E-Mails oder telefonisch anzukündigen.


----------



## Dino (6 Februar 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Belästigung ist stets in sexueller Hinsicht zu bewerten


Ähm...den muss ich an dieser Stelle loswerden...


			
				§1 StVO schrieb:
			
		

> (1) ...
> 
> (2) Jeder Verkehrsteilnehmer hat sich so zu verhalten, daß kein Anderer geschädigt, gefährdet oder mehr, als nach den Umständen unvermeidbar, behindert oder *belästigt* wird.


In sexueller Hinsicht ???? Nanu :gruebel:


----------



## Reducal (6 Februar 2005)

... das wäre dann eine nicht bußgeldbewährte Owi und hat "_mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit_" (alte Beamtenfloskel) nichts mit dem hier vorgetragenen Sachverhalt zu tun.


----------



## BenTigger (6 Februar 2005)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> In sexueller Hinsicht ???? Nanu :gruebel:



Das bedeutet nach §1 STVO: "Dino mach im Auto keine spielchen mit mit deiner Freundin auf den Liegesitzen". Denn das sollst du zu Hause machen


----------



## Reducal (6 Februar 2005)

_Zurück zum Thema_ - manch´ einer würde gern einen Sachverhalt anzeigen wollen, von dem er meint, es wäre eine strafrechtlich relevante Belästigung, weil er unerwünschte Anrufe oder SMS erhält. MEn nach ist das gar nichts, weil als Staftatbestand nicht bewährt und somit nicht verfolgungswürdig. Derartige Anzeigen müssen mMn eingestellt werden, weshalb es sich gar nicht erst lohnt, überhaupt eine zu erstatten.


----------

